# Supporting Missions



## baron (Apr 1, 2009)

Our church is trying to find Baptist Missions to support. We are a small church with not much money but want to locate groups that we could help a little. Any help is appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 1, 2009)

Pergamon (currently in the interior and out of contact with PB) is doing a very worthy work in Asia, evangelizing adherents of the religion of peace in a critical area. SIM is mostly but not entirely Baptist and a worthy mission. We have affiliate status with them but are self-supporting. We are aware that they use money wisely. Equip Ministries out of Marion, North Carolina likewise exercises good stewardship. We are affiliate members there also. They train city-slickers in the arts and crafts of primitive, third-world living. If you can find an organization that sponsors national evangelists, you can get a lot of result for your dollars. The only problem is assuring adequate supervision of the evangelists, that they are actually working and not elsewhere employed, using your money for tea. We've seen a lot of that. Pergamon supervises and can vouch for a number of evangelists in his area. It's nice to introduce your church to the culture of whoever you support--get videos on how they live, what their foods are, what the strengths and weaknesses of the church are.


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

baron said:


> Our church is trying to find Baptist Missions to support. We are a small church with not much money but want to locate groups that we could help a little. Any help is appreciated.
> Thank you.



Have you thought of contacting ARBCA?


----------

